
Great Retsina, an Oxymoron No More - diodorus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/17/dining/drinks/retsina-wine-greece.html
======
josefrichter
Important to know that retsina is drunk almost exclusively with food. Mixed
with meat, it’s actually delicious. In fact I think I’ve never seen anybody
having just a glass of retsina on its own. But everyone has the cheap
Malamatina in the fridge. Be more open minded - like olives, it’s acquired
taste, but rewards the brave. It’s delicious ;-)

------
Xcelerate
I also first tried retsina at Souvla. I don’t know what the bad stuff tastes
like, but I liked the kind they had there. I now grab a bottle to take with me
every time I get food to go.

------
unsigner
Retsina seems to come with built-in geofencing for me: I like it when I drink
it in Greece, and not when I bring it back home - even if I try to drink it in
Greek weather and with similar food.

~~~
aloukissas
Same with ouzo and raki. Even in SoCal that has very similar climate and
terrain, I find it hard to get the same enjoyment. Something about having it
on the beach right by the crashing waves.

~~~
pea
Not to mention that having 25cl of raki after lunch isn't really a sustainable
day-to-day habit unless you are on the beach :)

------
scottlocklin
Most retsina that makes it to the US isn't very good, but it's always been
fine when I drink it overseas. Frankly even when it's bad it's pretty good.
Like vinho verde.

------
hprotagonist
The only association i have with the drink is Roald Dahl’s autobiography
_Going Solo_ , in which he alternates among flying against italians and
germans in the battle of athens and trying not to die, getting strafed in his
own airfield by germans and italians and trying not to die, and getting
absolutely shitfaced with other RAF pilots on a hillside with retsina, and
trying not to die.

------
zvr
Can we have a " (2019)" added to the title? It's not real news, but some have
already read this 18 months ago.

